# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Website SmartFinance.vn

## ngoisaonhonho

b)	Dịch vụ tư vấn, hỗ trợ miễn phí hồ sơ vay vốn, mở thẻ tín dụng…. từ website SmartFinance.vn – truy cập T hoặc chị Hương - 04 2216 1158 / Chị Thủy 0975 186 086 để được tư vấn.

----------

